# Terradons Worth it?



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

They seem so easy to kill to me, but are they worth taking? whats your experience of them, lots of Lizzie players seem to use them


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

As the flying unit for lizardmen, they can always find a place in an army. simply the fact that they're moving 20" a turn and skirmishing really helps - hunting war machines, mages and march blocking make them pretty useful. They may be pretty squishy for their points value, but keep them flying from cover to cover to behind the enemy, and you'll find it works pretty well. Flying skirmishers can really leave the enemy in a tizzy wonding what to do. Of course scouts can be used to great effect too in the same role, but flyers can be a threat to so much more of the board.

Of course I'm more used to pegasus knights, which are somewhat hardier, but the principle is the same.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Too expensive, IMHO, and that fact that their Rock Drop attack is once per battle is a bit too costly for them.

You're better stocking up on more Skink Skirmishers - They have 12" march and charge skirmishers, so it's not as though they're exactly strapped for movement potential, especially with Javelins.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Id say that a unit of 3 is worth taking. They are really cheap, and flying skirmishers always threaten warmachines turn 2. This will either draw away shots from your more valuable units or present you with a neat charge. If you has to hide turn 1 then chances are fairly big that you atleast can drop rocks on a warmachine which might be enough to kill it with some luck. Thanks to their "Hit and Run" rule they are also capable of wizard sniping, aka charge a unit with a wizard in it, direct maximum attacks on him, and then run away, unless they get butchered of course


----------



## Jormi_Boced (Jan 10, 2009)

They are really good I would say. The drop rocks gives you a god chance to drop something that costs at least as much as they do and the arporeal hunter lets you take wizard in two inches of trees. They can march block and hassle war machines as well.


----------



## Kingwatothemax (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm continually playing a mate of mine with his lizards against my dwarf gunline/protected corner- he forever causes some damage or up to proper carnage on my artillery, at the very least tying up elements of my gunline till his saurus blocks get into CC. The drop rocks generally takes out 1 if not 2 of my arty crewmen- which pays for itself in letting your troops get into CC.

From a defensive enemy army Point of View I'd recommend at least a unit of 3 to tie up some jezzails/Organ gun/Elven Bolt Throwers etc.


----------



## darkgrain (Oct 21, 2009)

I play lizzies alot. Terries almost always pay off for me.


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

You must never ever underestimate the power of march-blocking!! It's a big difference to the outcome of the battle if you ensure that you are fighting the battle on your own terms. So if you include some terries, sure they may not earn their points back but they will help ensure that your friendly units do

Tatsu


----------

